# Jim Cox "Black Ram"



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk BlackRam. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*Welcome*



BlackRam said:


> G'day from downunder
> 
> Any of you nice people have any history information on the
> Jim Cox "Black Ram" Compound bow?


Welcome to AT. I had to Google "Black Ram" to know what you were talking about. I don't know anything about it. You might want to search the History forum here on AT. 

SL


----------

